# Cardio and weights or weights and cardio??



## rmx08 (Jul 22, 2011)

What is best to do: first cardio before weights or other way around? 

I heard  different   opinions with arguments which all makes sense, so I am very confused which to follow. 

I am curious what you guys have to say on this_ _ _ _ _ _ _ ?


----------



## MPMC (Jul 22, 2011)

I like to warm up on the treadmill for 5 minutes and then lift. Save the cardio for after. You dont want to use up your strength and energy before lifting weights.


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 24, 2011)

I never do cardio on the same days I train with weights.


----------



## Big Danny (Jul 24, 2011)

Same, cardio on non training days. Otherelse I won't give 100 % to the one I do imediatly after , either cardio or weights


----------



## freddie (Jul 27, 2011)

rmx08 said:


> What is best to do: first cardio before weights or other way around?
> 
> I heard  different   opinions with arguments which all makes sense, so I am very confused which to follow.
> 
> I am curious what you guys have to say on this_ _ _ _ _ _ _ ?



If you do cardio and weights on the same day, probably the best way of doing it will be alternating between the order of the routine, so one week for example you can start with cardio and the next week with weights.


----------



## brandon (Jul 28, 2011)

I split them in two daily sessions of  cardio early  in the morning and gym late afternoon.  This way I give my body enough time to recover and I am ready for  another intense session.  I’m not capable to hit the gym immediately after the cardio.


----------



## DragonRider (Jul 31, 2011)

What is your ultimate goal, keeping in mind that you will never see anyone with 20inch arms who is able to run 5 miles a day?


----------

